# When to barrel?



## TimT (10/5/15)

So. I have a cider. (Well, six of them, but more on that in another post....) About 9 L of cider, can be easily tapped off when I need it.

I also happen to have a barrel that I very much want to put the cider in. About 10 L, a small thing intended mostly for people who want to barrelise port and stuff at home.

Anyway. Cider. Barrel. When to put them together? The cider is about a month old; most of the fermentation is done, though there's still a wee bit of pressure in the makeshift airlock (okay, a condom with a pinhole in the top).

Is it okay to barrelise the cider now? Will CO2 pressure be a problem with the barrel? I assume it will just degas itself?

(Nothing in the barrel at the moment but I haven't even fully put it together; I assume it'll be fine for the moment.)


----------



## Beer Ninja (11/5/15)

TimT said:


> So. I have a cider. (Well, six of them, but more on that in another post....) About 9 L of cider, can be easily tapped off when I need it.
> 
> I also happen to have a barrel that I very much want to put the cider in. About 10 L, a small thing intended mostly for people who want to barrelise port and stuff at home.
> 
> ...


Not qualified to advise on this one. Love your often 'rustic' approach to brewing. Very much love your condom airlock (best use for the ferkin things IMO) Hope you get help with your request.


----------



## TimT (11/5/15)

Well, I may just keep commenting until I get a response


----------



## Grott (11/5/15)

I have done this with a milk stout(in barrel before ferm. completed). I drilled a hole in a suitable cork to locate an airlock, worked well.
Cheers

Ps. make sure the barrel is sealed before hand.


----------



## manticle (11/5/15)

Once fermentation is done, rack gently to your barrel and mature in there.

Haven't used a barrel as such but added plenty of oak to beer and some to cider and always do it when fermentation is complete.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (11/5/15)

Same here - never used a barrel, but have added oak plenty of times. Have also always done it once ferment is complete.


----------



## TimT (11/5/15)

Thanks. Could be a little way off then. These cider ferments can take time!


----------



## drsmurto (11/5/15)

I have 2 x 100L barrels about to be filled, 1 with RIS, 1 with IIPA. Not overly fussed if they are at FG as I'll be putting an airlock bung in. 

Adding it whilst still fermenting is common in winemaking. No reason you can't ferment in a barrel, especially with something like a cider which has minimal krausen.


----------

